# Aluminum Shimano 105 pedals with French Avenir toe clips and leather straps



## stingrayjoe (Jan 7, 2022)

In the mid 1980s lent my mid 1980s Raleigh Pursuit to my friend so he could enter a ride for charity. When he gave me my bike back it had these aluminum Shimano 105 pedals on with 9/16" axles. They are equipped with Avenir toe clips and leather straps. Any interest in this set?


----------



## 1motime (Jan 9, 2022)

Photos?


----------

